# Chateau Real by Drew Estate Magnum 46 Cigar Review - Aces and Eights



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Everything was Aces and Eights when I smoked the Magnum 46 as I hiked with man's best friend. The Noble Habana of the same line was more tasty than...

Read the full review here: Chateau Real by Drew Estate Magnum 46 Cigar Review - Aces and Eights


----------

